# Pet stores who sell puppies?



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

A pet store a few miles away from my house just last week began selling puppies. They have all kinds chihuahuas,yorkies,pugs many other little dogs and they have big dogs too great danes,labs,rotreillers (sp) ext. I never had a problem with the store before this, they always just sold hamsters and little critters. When I asked where they got the dogs from they said it was private. I have begun a boycot against the store and started a petition. I wrote this persuasive essay to hand out and try to get posted in the local paper. What do you think?




*Look At That Doggie In The Window*
Puppy mills area a huge problem here in the United States and pet stores are puppy mills main financial supporter. Ninety percent of all puppies born into puppy mills end up in pet shops, although many reputable pet shops who have the animals best interest in mind refuse to sell puppies at their stores. Animal lovers and activists alike strongly oppose buying puppies from pet stores or buying products from stores who sell puppies. Without the public buying puppies from pet shop, the pet shops would discontinue their relationship with the puppy mills finally ending this escalating problem. 
Puppy mills are horrible facilities where hundreds, if not thousands of dogs of all different breeds are kept in treacherous conditions. The dogs are kept in small cramped cages with wire bottoms. This is also where the dogs give birth. The dog are given the minimum amount of food in order to survive, and the water is filthy and filled with bacteria. The dogs are looked at only for profit, so when a female or male dog is no longer able to breed they will kill them. Many dogs die of starvation and disease, those who do survive are subject to a life of emotional and physical torture. Of the hundreds of puppies the mills produce in a year only forty percent survive past twelve weeks. The temperament or health of the dogs being bred is not considered, resulting in unhealthy ill tempered puppies. The puppies are taken away from their mothers as young as three weeks and sold to middle men. Being taken away from their mother so young doesn’t give the puppy time to develop, causing permanent damage.

These scared and usually sick puppies end up in local pet shops ready to be sold to the unsuspecting public who don’t know the puppies detrimental past. Once at the pet stores the puppies are still treated poorly. Many times the litter mates are separated leaving the puppy even more lonely and confused. The puppies are also gawked at all day and taken out to be held by various people. Most of the time the puppies have not received shots, and if they weren’t sick before arriving, they usually catch something from the other sickly dogs or people. Other critical times in the puppies life are neglected while they are left in cages an average of twenty hours a day, causing further damage to the puppies mental health. The uninformed public who buy their family pets from the pet shops are in for expensive vet bills and a timid unhappy dog. Due to the stress the animals go through at such a young age these dogs are extremely neurotic, difficult to train, and violent. The unexpected health problems and ill temperament of these dogs cause many of these dogs to live a life chained up in the back yard or on the streets. 
Many people after being informed of what these dogs go threw want to go to the their local pet store and save the puppies. Unfortunately this approach will only further financially support this trade. Their is a large demand for dogs and good places to get a family pet. To help end puppy mills people who are looking for a dog should contact their local AKC and get the number of a few reputable breeders in your area. These puppies will be much more healthy, both physically and emotionally. Also people should visit their local animal shelter and adopt a dog in need of a good home. Something everyone can do to end this horrible problem is not buy any products from stores who do sell puppies. If the public pulls together it wouldn’t take much to end this horrendous practice that is too common. 
Pet stores who sell puppies are not interested in what’s best for the animals and do not deserve anyone’s business. Pet stores sell puppies who are sickly and emotionally disturbed. If the public wouldn’t support pet stores who sell puppies and find other ways to buy their dogs the pet stores would no longer carry them, destroying puppy mills main customer. People who care about animals shouldn’t buy puppies from pet stores or financially support pet stores who sell puppies.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I think that's a great letter and I hope they will publish it.

I never buy anything from any pet store that sells puppies. I refuse to patronize them in any way. I can't even walk past them because I burst into tears at the sight of those poor babies.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

The only pet store i shop at is petco!! (we don't have a petsmart in our town the next one is about 40 minutes from here) because all they sell are little critters and sometimes some dog/cat adoptions on the weeksemds.. nothing wrong with that


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

There is a small typo in the first sentence. It says area instead of are a...other than that I think it is great and I can proudly say that I only shop at Petsmart or Southern Ag.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

That's a great letter 

I stopped shopping at petstores. I've started wanting to save those pups and I can't do that. I know that if I buy one another one will be in its place tomorrow. Plus, I will not support puppy millers. They should all rott in H-E-double hockey sticks in my opinion! I just go to PetsMart and occationally petco. If I can't find what I need there, there's always the net. No pet store is worth my time. Plus, I end up just lecturing someone about why they shouldn't waste thier money on a puppy like that.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I really disagree with pet shops selling puppies , I have a pet shop and would NEVER sell puppies or kittens .......... 


There are some bad ones here in the UK too


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that's very nice of you , petshops shouldn't be selling pups :evil: 

kisses nat


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

fizzy&kirby's mum said:


> I really disagree with pet shops selling puppies , I have a pet shop and would NEVER sell puppies or kittens ..........
> 
> 
> There are some bad ones here in the UK too


we have one of the worst do u know the pet shop at the bottom of sutton petsville, someone burnt the place down a couple of years back but they're still there and they sell puppies in hamster size cages, they bring them over from Ireland puppy farms


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

You did a great job on that essay. It's very educational for those who don't know that most puppies in pet stores come from conditions like you have described. Good for you for doing this!!!


----------

